# how to replace rear wheel bearing hub on golf IV (2001)?



## frank_wiz (Nov 17, 2007)

The bearing is now louder then the radio so I've decided to change it. Wow it comes into the whole hub. Should be easy! Now my problem is: I've remove the caliper, the disk, the cap, lock nut (12 pin-30mm) but surprise I can't remove the defective hub? can someone clarify this for me. Thanks


----------



## phatvw (Aug 29, 2001)

*Re: how to replace rear wheel bearing hub on golf IV (2001)? (frank_wiz)*

I think you need a special tool like a bearing or gear puller. Do you have the Robert Bentley shop manual?


----------



## frank_wiz (Nov 17, 2007)

*Re: how to replace rear wheel bearing hub on golf IV (phatvw)*

no... and I red that it was so stupid to do... that would make sense about the puller but i thought that the puller was only use to extract the bearing from hub which i don't need
I've been looking for a drawing of this assembly or a schema on the web for a week now and no result!!! What type of tools would i need exactly?
thanks again


----------



## Maxpowerz (Feb 9, 2004)

the rear bearing is tough to repace. once you take off the brake and stuff take off the middle nut then use a gear puller to pull it off and if you are lucky it will come off if not then the back part of the bearing will be stuck on the axle stub. the is not really enough room around it to put a puller on it so what i did was take the stub off the car via 4 screws and use a heat torch and an air chissel to take it off and it was not fun. then i used a bearing press to press the new bearing onto the stub so that it goes on even but only like half way so that you can still put the bolts onto it to attach it to the frame. then once it was attached to the frame i used the old screw to pull it in more then i put on a new lockin nut screw and tightened it to specs. yea it was real fun to replace maybe ull get lucky and it will come off in 1 piece


----------



## bhurstbreed (Mar 27, 2011)

:sly: its not that hard is it? need to change mine on my 02 gti...


----------

